# dessin vectoriel sur ipad



## DrFatalis (27 Septembre 2012)

Je recherche un logiciel de dessin vectoriel pour ipad.
Il s'agit pour moi simplement de réaliser quelques schémas scientifiques, il me faut un bon outil texte (pour les légendes) et l'export au format PNG.

J'ai vu idesign, mais pas de texte apparemment, inkpad et idraw. Quelqu'un les utilise t'il ?


----------



## Ealdu (27 Septembre 2012)

As-tu essayé ipocket draw (différent de idraw). Il y a une version lite gratuite, déjà très complète.


----------



## DrFatalis (27 Septembre 2012)

Je vais essayer, merci!


----------



## duc998 (27 Septembre 2012)

Perso, j'utilise iDraw pour des schémas techniques simples et des organigrammes. Il est très complet, stable, et permet l'export en png, svp, pdf et jpeg. Il a un outil texte assez performant (pour moi).


----------



## DrFatalis (30 Septembre 2012)

Après essai du pocket, trop limité pour moi (j'ai besoin de pouvoir "remplir" de couleurs et dégradés des boxes), je me suis en effet rabattu sur idraw, qui est excellent.


----------

